# rabbit drinking a lot



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Little maisie is drinking a lot. bobz will of drunk about 3/4 of his large bottle and she will of drank the whole thing and she is about 3 times smaller than him. They have their vhd jabs tomorrow so im going to ask the vet about it. But i thought id also ask you guys. They are outdoor buns.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Have they had their teeth checked recently?
It's just that when I had a dental bun he would chew on the spout of his water bottle and would end up drinking nearly a whole bottle a day.

Someone on the rabbit forum had a bun (she was in rescue) who had a problem with excessive drinking, here is what they said in their post.....
Currently Toffee has a problem with excessive drinking, and we are trying to work out if this is due to a physical problem, or a psychological issue, or a dietary change.

I know some hamsters chew on their water bottle out of boredom or just because they feel like it and accidentally end up drinking the water as they're chewing! So some people switch to a bowl.
Maybe that's what your bunnies are doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Has her drinking increased or is it the same since you had her?
Are you sure she is actually drinking the water and not just chewing on the spout?
I would definitely get her teeth checked to rule that out.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Drinking it all. Im keeping an eye on how much exactly she drinks each day now. It seems like a recent thing. She had her teeth check 2 weeks ago at the vets but ill get them checked again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

I would definitely speak to your vet tomorrow especially as her drinking has increased, when the vet checked her teeth did they check them with a scope?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yer they did, i thought she would flip when they put it in but she didnt.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

just been to the vet and they said maisie is perfectly fine


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

That's good to hear, I just thought am I remembering rightly that you were going to bring them inside for winter, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i was going to, but instead im covering their hutches and giving them heat pads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i was going to, but instead im covering their hutches and giving them heat pads.


That might explain the increase of water intake, she might be hogging the heatpad until she gets a bit warm so in turn she will drink a bit more  Just keep an eye on her water intake and if it increases again pop her back to the vets but by the sounds of it you have nothing to worry about 

Ohh on a side note tho I would check your water bottles just to make sure they definitely aren't leaking


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

thats exactly what i thought, i was cursing the bottle coz i always have problems with leaking, so i tested it out and it wasnt leaking at all. bobz always likes to chew the bottles so i was surprised it wasnt that ha


----------

